# Is Crab ok to feed?



## CuriousTegu760 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey everybody  
Today i bought some crab meat from wal-mart and i was wondering is ok to feed it to my tegu? 

I look at the ingredients and i didn't see anythin that was bad for her that i know of but maybe you guys might. 

So can you let me know if its cool or not to give it to my tegu.

Thank you


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

It would be fine in moderation, or as a treat every now and then, but I am not big on feeding too much seafood due to the high salt content, and amount of iodine found in saltwater crustations.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Jan 27, 2009)

OH okay, ya i was just wondering.  
Thanks bobby :-D


----------



## Markie (Jan 27, 2009)

Mmm.. I'll eat it. Lol jk. Kinda. I love crab. 

That's good to know if you need a bit more variety in your tegu's diet.


----------

